# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  فايروسات الكمبيوتر: أسبابها وطرق تجنبها

## معاذ ملحم

قد تكون الفايروسات أحد أهم الأمور التي يخشاها المستخدم. حيث أننا نسمع يوميا تقريبا تحذيرات عن إطلاق فايروس جديد قادر على إصابة حواسيبنا بالضرر. والاختلاف بين هذه الفايروسات التي نسمع عنها يكون بمدى هذا الضرر الذي تستطيع إلحاقه بأجهزتنا.

وفي محاولة للحد من الخطر الذي تسببه الفايروسات، قامت شركات متعددة بإنتاج البرامج المضادة للفايروسات (antivirus programs)، وتعتبر شركتا نورتون ومكافي الأشهر في هذا المجال. حيث نجد أن نسبة كبيرة جدا من المستخدمين تعتمد بشكل أساسي على منتجات تلك الشركتين، اللتين بدورهما تقومان بتوفير البرامج والتحديثات اللازمة للحد من أخطار الفايروسات التي يقوم بتصميمها قراصنة الشبكة أو الهاكرز.

كما ذكرنا سابقا، فإن فايروسات الحاسوب تختلف فيما بينها بمدى الضرر الذي تستطيع إلحاقه بالجهاز، ففي الوقت الذي يمكن لأحد الفايروسات أن يحكم سيطرته المطلقة على الجهاز، نجد أيضا أن هناك بعض الفايروسات التي قد لا يعلم المستخدم بوجودها أصلا على جهازه نظرا لضررها البسيط والمحدود.

ونظرا لمدى الضرر الكبير الذي يمكن أن تسببه تلك الفايروسات لأجهزة الحاسوب، أجد أنه من المناسب إجابة سؤال يلح على كثير من المستخدمين ألا وهو: هل يشكل استخدام أكثر من برنامج واحد مضاد للفايروسات حماية أكبر للجهاز؟

قد تبدو إجابة هذا السؤال سهلة لدى البعض، فقد يبدو منطقيا أن وجود أكثر من برنامج مضاد سيعمل على منع كافة الفايروسات التي تحاول اختراق أجهزتنا. بمعنى أنه لو فشل أحد تلك البرامج بالتعرف على فايروس معين، فمن المحتمل جدا تمكن البرنامج الآخر من التعرف عليه وبالتالي إبطال مفعوله.

بالرغم من هذه الإجابة تبدو سليمة ولن ألوم أيا منكم على الاعتقاد بأنها حقيقية، إلا أن الواقع هو العكس تماما. فحسب ما بينت نشرة  Computer Tips‏ فإن استخدام أكثر من برنامج واحد مضاد للفايروسات على الجهاز يعتبر من الأخطاء الشائعة. فقد ذكرت النشرة أنه لا ينصح حتى باستخدام أكثر من نسخة في جهاز الحاسوب من نفس البرنامج المضاد للفايروسات.

وحتى نوضح أكثر للمستخدم الأسباب التي جعتلنا نقدم هذه النصيحة، نقول إن نفس النشرة قدمت الأسباب التالية لهذا الأمر:

• استخدام مصادر متعددة. إن استخدامك لأكثر من برنامج واحد مضاد للفايروسات سيزيد من المصادر التي تستخدم على الجهاز، الأمر الذي سؤدي إلى بطئه والتأثير على أدائه.

• قد تستلم إنذارات خاطئة بوجود فايروس على جهازك. تعتمد طريقة عمل البرامج المضادة للفايروسات على استخدامها لفايروس حقيقي لتقوم بالتعرف على فايروس آخر. لذا لو كنت تستخدم أكثر من برنامج مضاد للفايروسات على جهازك سيعتقد كل برنامج بأن البرنامج الآخر ما هو إلا فايروس وسيحاول التعامل معه، الأمر الذي سيسبب تضاربا بين تلك البرامج ومشاكل أخرى كثيرة.

وكنتيجة لما سبق نقول بأن على من يستخدم أكثر من برنامج واحد مضاد للفايروسات، المسارعة بحذف تلك البرامج والإبقاء على واحد فقط منها.

لا بد وأن السؤال التالي قد تبادر لذهن البعض منكم الآن، ألا وهو: كيف يمكنني اختيار البرنامج الذي أحتفظ به من بين البرامج التي سأحذفها؟ ولإجابة هذا السؤال نقدم النصائح التالية:

• قم بالاحتفاظ بالبرنامج الذي تشعر أنك على دراية كاملة به، وترى أنه سهل الاستخدام.

• قم بالاحتفاظ بالبرنامج الذي تعتقد بأنه سيوفر الحماية الأفضل لجهازك.

• قم بالاحتفاظ بالبرنامج الذي يمكنك من تحديثه بسعر معقول مقارنة بالحماية التي يوفرها.

علما بأنه يوجد الكثير من البرامج المضادة للفايروسات المتوفرة بشكل مجاني على الشبكة، والتي توفر حماية يمكن الاعتماد عليها إلى حد بعيد.

نصائح لمستخدمي برنامج (Office)

هل تستخدم خاصية الجداول الموجودة في برنامج وورد بشكل متكرر؟ هل حصل في إحدى المرات أن احتجت كتابة بعض المعلومات فوق الجدول الذي أنهيت العمل به منذ دقائق؟ كيف قمت بهذا الأمر؟

لحل هذه المشكلة قد يقوم البعض بالنقر فوق الجدول في محاولة لوضع المؤشر cursor‏ في المكان المطلوب، لكن النتيجة ستكون فقط تظليل عمود من الجدول. طريقة أخرى وهي قص الجدول بأكمله ولصقه بالمكان المطلوب. لكن لماذا القيام بكل هذه الإجراءات المزعجة والتي قد لا تنجح بالشكل الذي نريده؟ فالحل لهذه المشكلة حسب ما ذكرت نفس النشرة هو ببساطة القيام بالنقر على أول خلية cell‏ في يسار الجدول لوضع المؤشر داخلها. مع مراعاة في حال وجود بيانات في الخلية المطلوبة أن ننقر قبل البيانات (في أول الخلية مباشرة). بعد ذلك ما علينا سوى النقر على زر Enter‏ الموجود على لوحة المفاتيح. بعد القيام بهذه الخطوات البسيطة سنجد سطرا جاهزا لكتابة ما نريد فوق الجدول الذي قمنا بإنشائه.

مصطلحات تقنية

يعرف موقع webopedia  مصطلح الأنظمة الموصية (recommender systems)‏ بأنها تقنية لتصفية المعلومات، تستخدم عادة من قبل مواقع التجارة الإلكترونية التي تستخدم تقنية التصفية التعاونية لتقديم معلومات حول مواد ومنتجات من المتوقع أن تكون تهم زائر الموقع.

يستخدم النظام الموصي معلومات عن زائر الموقع -في حال كان مسجلا بالموقع- حول عاداته في التفصح، وحول أمور أخرى، ويقوم بمقارنتها بالمنتجات المسجلة داخله ليقوم بتقديم التوصية المناسبة للزائر.

----------


## زينة

[align=center]شكرا معاذ يعطيك العافية [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيكي زينه 

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## ابن البلد

[rainbow] وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته [/rainbow]

----------


## ابن البلد



----------

